# COOL & WEIRD



## DeanS (Aug 6, 2012)

Found these on Flickr today...pretty sure the first one is photoshopped...shadows don't line up...also I would title it *LEOPARD TORTOISE* if the cat wasn't a jaguar!







The second? I don't know what to think of a sulcata siring Aldabra offspring!






And finally, I raised these guys in my backyard back in the late 70s...early 80s! They may not be as big as salties or Niles...but Cubans are EVERY bit as nasty...and _FASTER_! And NO! This isn't my photo nor is it my backyard!


----------



## jaizei (Aug 6, 2012)

DeanS said:


> Found these on Flickr today...pretty sure the first one is photoshopped...shadows don't line up...also I would title it *LEOPARD TORTOISE* if the cat wasn't a jaguar!



https://www.tineye.com/search/65b121eca0f8b23bd7d9677aba6c992608bee7c9/


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool!


----------



## wellington (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool pics


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 6, 2012)

that would be an interesting hybrid


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 6, 2012)

Interesting pics


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Aug 30, 2012)

Crazy!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 30, 2012)

Ha ha great pics, but I'm pretty let down that those arent your Cubans or your backyard.


----------

